# Picture of weed trimmer leader



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is a basic one I make and use.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Which knot to you use on the terminal ends?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A uni knot and a lighter to melt the end a little.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Why trimmer line???
Sea grass heavy??


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

It's good for leaders because it is durable, dirt cheap, and you don't have to use crimping sleeves that can hurt your hands badlyâ˜¹ï¸. I like to use double drop leaders made of trimmer line. They work well in the surf.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't care for the double hook leaders myself, but edjman has some interesting fights on his when we fish together.
The safety factor when dealing with big strong fish and double leaders is to be considered.

I did get a shipment of leader slider sleeves in that edjman turned me onto and now I'm making some pretty cool leaders with them and weed trimmer line.
Here are some.
One has the weight on bottom, a traveling/sliding hook on a short drop leader and swivel on top.
One has a weight on bottom with a drop knotted leader and swivel on top.
And one is a basic " fish finder rig" with hook on bottom a traveling/sliding weight, and a swivel on top. The snap sleeve in the middle held by the over hand knots for attaching the weight.

All were easy to make, with a sharp knife, lighter, and needle nose pliers, the plastic sliding sleeve is counter sunk on the ends so it makes a good buffer stop against the over knot used to stop travel.
The terminal end knots are uni knots with three wraps and the end melted.
On one I took the snap off and tied weed trimmer line for a short leader.
Edjman and are hitting the sand Monday and I'm going to give the new slider snap leaders a try.
Fishing for bull reds should be getting pretty good.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like we're ready. I like them much better than the beads. I like the leader in the middle. Looks good


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> One has the weight on bottom, a traveling/sliding hook on a short drop leader and swivel on top.
> 
> On one I took the snap off and tied weed trimmer line for a short leader.
> 
> Fishing for bull reds should be getting pretty good.


Do you think the plastic loop on the slide is strong enough not to break with a bull red pulling on it?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Evan has already landed quite a few on it with no breakdowns yet.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I made me a weedeater leader to try out. 6' long, big homemade surf weight in the middle, and 4 20/0 circle hooks. The hooks on the bungee cord are for live bait. The bait will swim away from the leader, stretching the bungee cord, when the fish hits the bait, killing it, the bungee cord will snap back, setting the hook automatically. What do you think?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I made me a weedeater leader to try out. 6' long, big homemade surf weight in the middle, and 4 20/0 circle hooks. The hooks on the bungee cord are for live bait. The bait will swim away from the leader, stretching the bungee cord, when the fish hits the bait, killing it, the bungee cord will snap back, setting the hook automatically. What do you think?


I do wanna watch you cast it, from far away.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought I posted a picture of it in case someone wanted to make some. Here it is.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Need some beads.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I thought I posted a picture of it in case someone wanted to make some. Here it is.[/IMG]


Great idea for getting a good hook set, but then you're left fighting a fish hooked to a bungee cord...?

Interested in how that would work out on a strong fighting fish


----------

